# Oversaturated photos in Lightroom and Correct when Exported



## curtis594 (Aug 7, 2012)

Please see the attached photo to see my problem with how Lightroom displays my photos.  All photos show up in Lightroom oversatrated when importing RAW files from my 7D.  When I export them they look normal in a color managed program called FastPicture Viewer Pro (exported jpg or when viewing the original RAW file).  I tried to reset my import setting by going to the develop module, holding shift, then clicking Reset (Adobe), as stated in another thread.  

Help is appreciated.  I have been unable to solve this problem for a while.  

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 7, 2012)

Curtis, welcome to the forums. 

Tell us about your monitor calibration practices and about the settings you're using for the JPG export. 
Additionally, it may be helpful to see the Lr version in the Develop module, with the Basic panel settings visible, rather than in the Library Loupe view.


----------



## Fotografo Steel (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Curtis, I recommend to check your monitor profile in your Windows settings. I had a "strange" default profile for my screen in the beginning, so all white in LR was yellowish.


----------



## curtis594 (Aug 7, 2012)

Brad Snyder said:


> Curtis, welcome to the forums.
> 
> Tell us about your monitor calibration practices and about the settings you're using for the JPG export.
> Additionally, it may be helpful to see the Lr version in the Develop module, with the Basic panel settings visible, rather than in the Library Loupe view.



Monitor is calibrated with Spider 3.  I have tried turning off calibration and on.  I use a wide gamut ASUS monitor, but switched to my laptop monitor to see the same results.  No matter how I change the situation the is always a discrepancy.  I have tried opening the exact RAW file that Lightroom uses and view the two.

Now, with regard to the attached photos: the one with three different images, shows Lightroom and Windows Photo Viewer displaying the same color profile.  Then there is Chrome showing it 'normally.'   Chrome and Fast Photo Viewer are color managed picture viewers, where Windows Picture Viewer is not. So does that mean that Lightroom is not properly managing my colors?  Where are those settings?

Quoted from Microsoft website: Note Microsoft Paint and Microsoft Windows Picture Viewer do not use color profiles to manage color setting for images.

*Note Microsoft Paint and Microsoft Windows Picture and Fax Viewer do not use color profiles to manage color settings for images.*


----------



## curtis594 (Aug 7, 2012)

Looking at the three photos above, we notice that Lighroom matches the color displayed by Windows Photo Viewer, which is NOT a color managed program and Chrome which is color managed. You would think the 2 color manged programs would use the SAME color profile.... Right?

I believe that Lightroom is using a different color profile than other programs use to view the image.  How do I change the profile that Lighroom uses?  When I look this up adobe says: "It’s not necessary for you to understand how Lightroom manages color internally"  ....


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 7, 2012)

Curtis,  Have you made sure your Display Profile is an ICC V2 profile (not ICC V4)?  Beat


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 8, 2012)

Curtis,

Beat is probably right. Lightroom uses the same colour profile that all the other colour-managed apps use (the one that you tell your operating system to associate with the monitor), but it doesn't handle V4 profiles all that well. Perhaps the other apps work better with V4.

Hal


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 8, 2012)

Are you absolutely sure Chrome is color managed?  (I personally thought so, and I'm sure I've tested it in the past, but with my current version, Chrome 21.0.1180.75 beta-m, it's coming up unmanaged in all my tests.)

http://www.color.org/version4html.xalter/

http://www.gballard.net/psd/go_live_page_profile/embeddedJPEGprofiles.html

Various sources seem divided in opinion whether Chrome is color managed or not.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 8, 2012)

Chrome is definitely NOT colour managed by default. There is a setting that can be applied - see here - but there is some debate about whether it works on Win7. I thought I remembered successfully getting it to work, but today it is not.

Windows Photo Viewer, OTOH, definitely IS colour managed.....so some of the initial assumptions are wrong.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 8, 2012)

TNG said:


> Windows Photo Viewer, OTOH, definitely IS colour managed.....so some of the initial assumptions are wrong.


I agree with this statement.

Beat


----------

